# Rocket Fuel Juice - New Flavours



## Sir Vape (30/10/14)

Hello all

Thought we would start introducing you to some new flav profiles from the Rocket line. These will be available next week at some stage.

Available in 30ml
6mg
12mg
18mg

R220 a bottle (Sticker and a free 10ml flav sample per order) 


Firstly we have:

*BLUEBERRY HILL




Natural tobacco flavors and two varieties of blueberry combined for a fresh, multidimensional fruit-tobacco vape.
*
*Nice little review here and a Spinfuel Choice Award Winner.*
*http://spinfuel.com/rocket-fuel-vapes-review/3/*


*My personal review:*
*I'm a huge fan of tobacco vapes. Never thought I would be but lately I have been searching high and low for that killer bacco juice. Rocket have their tobacco flav's down to a T. All their bacco juice lines are NET and you can taste that. They are rich and full of flavour. Blueberry is a little smoother compared to Harley's or Reapers. The Blueberry notes linger in the background one being sweet and the other more tarty. I also detect a bit cream maybe which smooths out the bacco and together leaves a moreish dessert/tobacco taste on your buds. *


*I rate this as my second favourite tobacco out of the Rocket line. *
*1) Ol' River (brown sugar and woody undertones)*
*2) Blueberry (nom)*
*3) Reapers (In your face full NET tobacco)*

*We are positive that all you tobacco heads are going to love this.*
*

*

*

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Blueberry in tabacco sounds very nice indeed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (31/10/14)

That it is mate


----------



## Sir Vape (1/11/14)

Next up is 

*Strawberry Fields*




Ripe strawberries and rich country cream accented with buttery crumble for a complex, satisfying and true-to-flavor strawberry eliquid.

Nice review here http://spinfuel.com/strawberry-fields-forever/

Will be available in 30ml in 6,12,18mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

Mmm..... Creamy strawberry crumble

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/11/14)

It's nom @r0gue z0mbie . I'm a big dessert and tobacco fan but I really don't like strawberry based vapes. Most strawberry vapes are either to sweet or just not natural in flavour. What got me about Strawberry fields was firstly how natural the berries tasted and secondly the sweet/little savoury twist it eventually becomes. You get the butter, pie crust, subtle sprinkles of icing sugar, berries and cream swirling together to form a pretty fine damn vape. Really good and was surprised I liked it as I have had my fair share of berry vapes which I just could not get into. Looking forward to seeing what others think

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/11/14)

Next we have my favourite . The original Rockets Blend. It's one of my ADV's. It's a subtle, not in your face vape but really nom and unique.





ROCKET BLEND
This vape features a creamy, nutty flavour with vanilla and a hint of spice.

Will available in 30ml in 6,12 & 18mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

